# OneFC shows why soccer kicks are cool



## jackfujimori (Jun 25, 2012)

Huerta gets KTFO via soccer kick from Zoro


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

love that GIF. However, you'll see plenty of glass-half-emptiers who would call that showing why soccer kicks should stay illegal in UFC.


----------



## jackfujimori (Jun 25, 2012)

True that.
What about you? - are you a yaysayer or naysayer to soccer kicks?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

100% in favor. Knees to the head on the ground, too. Let em fly!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Everything except head stomps. This also gives strikers more to work with especially for those pesky wrestlers or BJJ artists who constantly go in for the takedowns without worrying about anything. Or think Frank Mir vs Nog II. 

Too bad it was against Huerta though.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

HexRei said:


> 100% in favor. Knees to the head on the ground, too. Let em fly!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm one of them glass half empty'ers im afraid. I'm all for knees to the head on he ground as it would stop guys getting on one knee o stop getting kneed (which really annoys me), but i think soccer kicks is a step too far.


----------



## jackfujimori (Jun 25, 2012)

Some more to enjoy!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebGspy3Yv0g


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I think soccer kicks should be allowed. The only thing is, they seem pretty unsafe. I mean you can kick a soccerball on the ground with a lot more power than you can kick a human head or liver on a humans body lol but I've seen plenty of guys take them and somehow not die, so as far as i am concerned, let em rip!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Soccer kicks are ridiculously vile and dangerous, and I don't think people realize how a dude who knows how to kick a soccer ball can just turn his hips, stretch his foot out, follow through with the shin and just smash a human head to shits with his kick. The guy in the gif either showed a lot of mercy on Huerta, or just didn't know how to kick right, but there are those who can, and... yeah. It would not be pretty. I'm all for some violence when watching MMA but this should never be allowed in the major organizations.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

luckbox said:


> Soccer kicks are ridiculously vile and dangerous, and I don't think people realize how a dude who knows how to kick a soccer ball can just turn his hips, stretch his foot out, follow through with the shin and just smash a human head to shits with his kick. The guy in the gif either showed a lot of mercy on Huerta, or just didn't know how to kick right, but there are those who can, and... yeah. It would not be pretty. I'm all for some violence when watching MMA but this should never be allowed in the major organizations.


So basically everyone in Pride (and all other orgs that allow(ed) soccer kicks) was just terrible as soccer kicking??


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

HexRei said:


> So basically everyone in Pride (and all other orgs that allow(ed) soccer kicks) was just terrible as soccer kicking??


No. Shogun, as an example, was very good at it. That doesn't change the fact that soccer kicks are a clear as day example of excessive force in MMA and someone carried out in a body bag waiting to happen.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I equate Soccer Kicks, with what criminals do when they mug someone! Soccer Kicks are ugly, highly dangerous and sinks the MMA fightgame down to the lowest level possible!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I was thinking, if a professional soccer player landed that kick...it would have been brain damage...so yah maybe it is dangerous. Normally we see it in short range so less momentum vs a soccer player who gets a running start...that would be so game over. 

Either way I'm all for knees and soccer kicks, but no stomping.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sorry but I think that gif is vile. Zoro himself said he didn't really enjoy throwing the kick. Soccer kicks brutal at the best of times but that one was just plain unneccasary.

MMA is now on FOX, and is trying to get itself viewed as a legit sport, soccer kicks like that harm the sports chances of becoming mainstream so much.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well remember that fight was in Asia where soccer kicks are just a part of MMA. That international MMA Federation doesn't have enough power to regulate world wide. Until then soccer kicks will happen.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Soccer kicks take no skill and are gonna get someone seriously hurt one day, they should be banned.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I like them, but I understand why they are illegal.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Kicking is a part of fighting. Whether it be on the ground or standing. With that being said, it really doesn't have a place in regulated MMA competitions. (Soccer kicks) It would destroy any hope of continuing in the direction it is going and I would think they would lose sponsorship dollars as well.

It is already viewed as being too barbaric. Why in the world would someone suggest letting this become legal just as MMA is becoming more accepted?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

The thing is that this is a huge part of fighting. Without soccer kicks or knees to downed opponents it leaves huge gaps in how real fighting is vs prize fighting. I realize a lot of people are talking about "how dangerous" soccer kicks are, and they are dangerous and very effective. But I'd say no more dangerous than a high kick to a persons head. 

In a real fight if one fighter is standing and the other guy is on the ground, the guy who is standing holds a tremendous advantage over the guy on the ground. But this is not true in most mma, in fact its often a "stalemate" position which is completely unrealistic of a natural fight. 

I do see the reasons why soccer kicks and knees to a downed opponent are illegal, but I'd argue those are the same reasons head kicks should also be illegal.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

xeberus said:


> The thing is that this is a huge part of fighting. Without soccer kicks or knees to downed opponents it leaves huge gaps in how real fighting is vs prize fighting. I realize a lot of people are talking about "how dangerous" soccer kicks are, and they are dangerous and very effective. But I'd say no more dangerous than a high kick to a persons head.
> 
> In a real fight if one fighter is standing and the other guy is on the ground, the guy who is standing holds a tremendous advantage over the guy on the ground. But this is not true in most mma, in fact its often a "stalemate" position which is completely unrealistic of a natural fight.
> 
> I do see the reasons why soccer kicks and knees to a downed opponent are illegal, but I'd argue those are the same reasons head kicks should also be illegal.


^This

Concerning the "too barbaric" argument. That depends on perspective and perspective can change. Earlier, punching and elbowing a grounded person was in general also considered barbaric, now it's accepted as part of MMA. In Japan soccer kicking and stomping was accepted the whole time. So it's just a question of time and place.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

xeberus said:


> The thing is that this is a huge part of fighting. Without soccer kicks or knees to downed opponents it leaves huge gaps in how real fighting is vs prize fighting. I realize a lot of people are talking about "how dangerous" soccer kicks are, and they are dangerous and very effective. But I'd say no more dangerous than a high kick to a persons head.
> 
> In a real fight if one fighter is standing and the other guy is on the ground, the guy who is standing holds a tremendous advantage over the guy on the ground. But this is not true in most mma, in fact its often a "stalemate" position which is completely unrealistic of a natural fight.
> 
> I do see the reasons why soccer kicks and knees to a downed opponent are illegal, but I'd argue those are the same reasons head kicks should also be illegal.


It just looks more barbaric and when trying to gain worldwide acceptance, I don't think allowing them would be a good thing. I do agree that it is indeed a big part of fighting but I also understand why they need to stay illegal.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

The thing is SOME soccer kicks are perfectly fine, but when they are performed on an opponent who is barely defending themselves, like the one on Huerta they are unnecasary and beyond brutal. The thing is a sanctioning body can't put a rule in place where Soccer kicks are ok in some circumstances but not in others. So in my opinion they have to be banned completely.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Soccer kicks take no skill and are gonna get someone seriously hurt one day, they should be banned.


Same could be said about guillotine chokes.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Same could be said about guillotine chokes.


I get what you are saying but the comparison is kind of bad taking into account what he is talking about. You can't exactly tap out of a soccer kick to the head.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Guillotine chokes don't end in concussions or broken facial bones. A guillotine chokes end in a guy being tapped out at minimum. Soccer kicks however are something I'm on the fence on.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I get what you are saying but the comparison is kind of bad taking into account what he is talking about. You can't exactly tap out of a soccer kick to the head.


That might be one of the greatest things ever said. I literally lol'd.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it's true.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Same could be said about guillotine chokes.


This is actually more true than it sounds. The guillotine choke is actually one of the most dangerous submissions there is. Tons of people get seriously injured from it every year, its pretty common to hear about people getting paralyzed and getting life long injuries from this one submission.

The thing with this choke is that people try to "slam" out of it or get put in it then hit the floor for the take down while the guy is pressuring the neck. In fact a training partner of urijah faber (devin johnson) got paralyzed a couple months ago. The good news is that the guy who got paralyzed will likely be able to walk again. Another mma guy (zach kirk) was paralyzed from the neck down in 2009, he probably will never walk again but he's regained a little movement in his arms. 

My point is that there are a lot of dangers in mma already, and a lot of them are more dangerous than soccer kicks. Is a fighter more likely to sustain a life threatening injury from a soccer kick or a guillotine choke? I'd say the guillotine choke.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Is there even any scientific evidence to back up soccer kicks being more harmful than regular high kicks? Or is this just another "it looks to dangerous" thing?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I like them, but I understand why they are illegal.


^This.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> Is there even any scientific evidence to back up soccer kicks being more harmful than regular high kicks? Or is this just another "it looks to dangerous" thing?


I don't believe there is. I imagine about as much force is transferred in both head kicks and soccer kicks. When I say "about" I'd wager a full step up soccer kick might be able to transfer more force. But the difference is if you take a flush soccer kick to the face you fall maybe a foot limp to the floor and the fight is over (if it knocks you out, a lot of times fighters would give up power just so it lands as you can see in that pride video, how many of those guys went out cold with one soccer kick?). When you take a head kick to the dome and go limp your head also has a 6~foot free fall to the floor.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

xeberus said:


> This is actually more true than it sounds. The guillotine choke is actually one of the most dangerous submissions there is. Tons of people get seriously injured from it every year, its pretty common to hear about people getting paralyzed and getting life long injuries from this one submission.
> 
> The thing with this choke is that people try to "slam" out of it or get put in it then hit the floor for the take down while the guy is pressuring the neck. In fact a training partner of urijah faber (devin johnson) got paralyzed a couple months ago. The good news is that the guy who got paralyzed will likely be able to walk again. Another mma guy (zach kirk) was paralyzed from the neck down in 2009, he probably will never walk again but he's regained a little movement in his arms.


Yes, there was a thread about that recently. The guillotine is not just a choke, but also a neck crank. I've never understood how people who have their neck stuck in a cranking hold would try to slam their way out and thereby expose their neck to extensive uncontrollable force. I mean, if you break your arm it will most likely be ok again in a month or two so you can try risky manoeuvers to avoid the tap, but everyone should know that if you break your neck it's pretty likely death or wheelchair for the rest of your life.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> Yes, there was a thread about that recently. The guillotine is not just a choke, but also a neck crank. I've never understood how people who have their neck stuck in a cranking hold would try to slam their way out and thereby expose their neck to extensive uncontrollable force. I mean, if you break your arm it will most likely be ok again in a month or two so you can try risky manoeuvers to avoid the tap, but everyone should know that if you break your neck it's pretty likely death or wheelchair for the rest of your life.


Well in sparring/rolling/training it would be a foolish thing to do. Would I attempt it if I was seconds from going unconscious against a guy in a street fight? Almost certainly. There comes a time when you're in a guys closed guard and the guy has got you dead to rights and you really don't want to participate in a game of hide the spice bottle (i love bas). In those situations I can see why people do it. With fighters it might be that willingness to risk it to win for whatever reason and in a fight you don't always see things clearly, you see an out and you take it. 

Other times it can't be helped. You're shooting in or you're tied up and the guy goes for it when you're in motion to take it to the floor.


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

Well I believe your kicks, knees and elbows are one of the deadliest weapons in the human arsenal. Kicks probably the most dangerous because of the momentum you gain when you swing for a kick sometimes. The force behind the kick can kill someone and I could understand why it's illegal...

But I do miss those soccer kicks and head stomps like in Pride.


----------

